# Water flooding



## الغلا665 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
شباب اذا في أحد عنده موضوع عن water flooding
ينزله ع النتدى وبكون جدا شاكرة له
بس أريد الموضوع يكون من مصدر موثوق أو كتاب و شكرا


----------



## محمد الاكرم (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام
لك اختاه
waterflooding manual
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/...ng_manual.html
The Design Engineering Aspects of Waterflooding 
http://www.4shared.com/file/51189958...ng__1989_.html
animations
http://www.tekoilandgas.com/technolo...water-flooding
http://www.planetresource.net/index-eor.html
http://sitemaker.umich.edu/sfogler/b...e_modification
http://hubpages.com/hub/Gary-Dolberr...d-Oil-Recovery
Enhanced Oil Recovery
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/...June_2001.html

وفقك الله


----------



## الغلا665 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي جعله الله بميزان حسناتك


----------



## الغلا665 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي محمد الأكرم وش الباسورد للرابط الأول
لان مارضى الملف المضغوط يفتح الا برابط
وشكرررررا


----------



## محمد الاكرم (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام
لك رابط بدون pass
http://www.4shared.com/account/file/112169537/123dc8e0/Waterfooding_Manual.html
كما يمكن ان اضع لك الجزء الذي تريدين pdf
وفقك الله


----------

